
Beijing–Shanghai high-speed railway - zeristor
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beijing–Shanghai_high-speed_railway
======
zeristor
“The line is one of the busiest high speed railways in the world, transporting
over 180 million annual passengers in 2017”

